# White vs. black-headed Dorpers *New Pics, post #9



## PotterWatch (Feb 3, 2013)

When you breed white x white, are the offspring always white?  I ask because one of our white Dorpers had two black-headed lambs this morning but as far as we know, she has only been exposed to a white ram. Both ram and ewe came from a ranch that only bred white Dorpers, to my knowledge. I'm not complaining because I like the black-headed ones better. I was just very surprised to see two black-headed babies!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I really don't know...but congratulations on the very cute lambs!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't know really.  Cute lambs though!  And that udder is huge!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 3, 2013)

We have a couple older, 4 or 5 year old, ewes with pretty pendulous udders. This is definitely the biggest of the bunch.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

oh Marlow...you are right...just went back and looked and I believe that's the largest sheep udder I've seen!!!!!

Our first two sheep were white headed Dorpers...ewe and ram...and lambs were always snow white.  Really don't know too much about colour genetics though.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 3, 2013)

We have a black-headed ewe who was bred to a St. Croix ram and her lambs are pure white. All other lambs born this season have been black-headed with various markings. I love the black and white babies!


----------



## ShadyAcres (Feb 4, 2013)

WD bred to WD will generally produce white sheep.  Occasionally a lamb will show other colors.  I have had some with spots, and one that was sorrel looking.  Most of the spotting is tan or occasionally gray / silver looking.  I have only had a few with black spotting, and those patches were very small.  These colors or markings usually fade.  When these sheep grow their winter coats the wool is typically white, and most of the time those with spots become unnoticeable by adulthood.  

While it might be possible that your lambs coloring comes from a distant relative, I would think that this much distinctive black markings would indicate that the father was a Black Head.   

I am pretty sure that a registered White Dorper bred to a registered Dorper is only eligible for registration in one of those registries as 50% (WD or D).  As it doesnt sound like registration is an issue for you and that you prefer the colored sheep, then congratulations on 2 beautiful lambs!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 6, 2013)

^^If memory serves me right..you cannot register the offspring of a fully registered white dorper and a fully registered regular dorper...

Those lambs really look like they were sired by a black headed dorper..Id be inclined to say someone had a secret meeting..


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, with the arrival of three black-headed triplets to another white ewe; I'd say we definitely know a black-headed ram must have gotten in the mix.  We got these ewes in September from someone we thought only raised white dorpers.  Looks like she must have had at least one black-headed ram because I know we don't have one.  They must have been bred just before they came here.  I'm thrilled since I like the black-headed ones better anyway.  Hurray!

Two boys standing up, one girl laying down.





Our farm has been really boy-heavy this season.  I think this makes 18 boys and five girls so far.





This boy was very curious.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations on three new lambs!!!!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 11, 2013)

Two more black-headed babies to a white ewe today. I know one is a boy but I didn't get to look at the second one. She is a very protective and not very friendly mom. She was stomping her feet at me when I got too close.  It's great to see so many healthy babies hit the ground, especially when we didn't even know they came to us bred already.


----------

